# Best Of The Ultimate Tow Vehicles



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I'm a week late in posting this from the 4th weekend and I tell ya, I was dying to get a decent wifi signal at the campground so I could have uploaded to Outbackers live!

Anyway - some of you may have seen or heard of these babies in the past, but when I saw the owners pulling a sweet 35 something fiver with this, I was in absolute awe. It's a Peterbilt and I had to walk by their site at least 15 times over the weekend, getting a better look each time. Note the diamond plate on the back - it covers a lockable tool chest type of storage unit. Anyway, we heard the nice diesel rumble a few times over the weekend. One sweet rig!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wheel base looks a little short......

Very nice !!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats about 70k tow rig their, or more. They are nice and turn on a dime. Have the same chassis under a lot of ambulances and they turn a lot tighter then the E-450's. Probably had a 50 gal fuel tank too. Drive from Maine to Florida on a tank of fuel. Lots of storage in the box too. Has one for sale around here, it was a KW ( thats Kenworth for those non-driver's) Thing will pull any camper made.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now I have truck envy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its a Freightliner M2 with a Mercedes engine most likely. There are pretty nice.. The mercedes engine requires alot of maintance comparred to many other medium duty diesels. Prolly has a allison 1000 or 3000 trans. Has a dana 135 or 150 axle. 13 to 14 inch ring gear.

They are good trucks for personal use.. Not so good for commercial.. Yea prolly 70k new, but in this market they can be found quite a bit cheaper.

Still compared to a pickup it would be a vast improvement.

Carey


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its a Freightliner M2 with a Mercedes engine most likely. There are pretty nice.. The mercedes engine requires alot of maintance comparred to many other medium duty diesels. Prolly has a allison 1000 or 3000 trans. Has a dana 135 or 150 axle. 13 to 14 inch ring gear.
> 
> They are good trucks for personal use.. Not so good for commercial.. Yea prolly 70k new, but in this market they can be found quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> ...


Carey,

What would be the ideal medium duty truck (if thats the correct term) and the specs you would order for hauling a large FW.

What would the cost be?

I need to know for when my "wildest dreams" come true.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The freightliner cabs have more problems than International or Paccar trucks. The M style cabs are not based on the bigger class 8 trucks like Paccar and International cabs are.

I would put the chevy 4500/5500 cabs and the Freightliner M2 cabs in the same class.. Both have strength issues when one sees over 100k miles on the cab.. Both the chev and freight shakers get to having many rattles and loose dash mounts after pounded down the hiway for a 100k miles.

The peterbulit and kenworth(paccar) and international cabs are the exact same cab used in the bigger class 8 semis.

All three of these cabs were engineered in the early 70's and I personally have driven a class 8 kenworth with 3 million miles on the cab.. I have also driven Intl and peterbuilts with way over 1 million miles on them..

All 3 of the cabs were still solid and had very few rattles.

The M2 cab has been engineered by mercedes. In europe mercedes is the truck leader. In america a mercedes truck is far from a leader when comparing the american made trucks to mercedes. American made trucks are far superior to any other truck made throughout the world. Even the europeans know that, but refuse to copy the technology.. Hino and Isuzu make the next comparable truck below american made trucks.

The early FL series freightliner were based on a mercedes cab over delivery truck with a hood mounted on the front.. They were rattle traps. The doors would even get loose. Heaters and ac were weak etc.. They never really caught on well because american truck drivers have very high expectations of how a truck should be made and made to last. The new M cab is the second generation small cab coming from freightliner. Its still not based on the biiger cl 8 freightliner and is still a mercedes based cab..

Both chevy and freightliner uses all plastic in the cab for the dash, etc. The Paccar and Intl still use an aluminum frame for the dash with plastic facings..

My dream truck would be a Kenworth T170 or T270 made into a crew cab with either a 6.7 or an 8 litre cummins with a Jake brake, Eaton auto shift tranny, and a two speed rear end. 19.5 alcoa wheels too!

The eaton tranny is a 6 speed manual that is electronicly shifted and uses a centrifical clutch. The technolgy is well proven in trucking as a they have been out for 10 years now. Its the best auto there is..

The two speed rear end gives you a gear for towing and a gear when empty. One can shift between the two at anytime.

I would have a hendrickson air ride cab and suspension mounted also.

Kenworth and Peterbuilt just came out with the new T170 and 325 in 2008. They are priced right in line with a Ford F450/550, Dodge 45/5500 and Chev 45/5500. The T170 is a true class 5 truck..

Once the economy comes back Paccar has put there mini semi trucks in spot where they will become a force for the big 3 to deal with.. The Chevy is already gone..

Anyway go to Kenworths website and check em out.. They are truely a mini semi truck and use the same cab as there bigger brothers..


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

If I wanted an automatic transmission - which would be your choice? (I'm lazy and shiftless)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

FlashG said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> If I wanted an automatic transmission - which would be your choice? (I'm lazy and shiftless)


I would chose the eaton manual that is electronicly shifted. There is no clutch as its centrifical. A shift pod butterfly is mounted on the steering column.

This tranny has all the qualities of a manual but is auto shifted. Its not a slush box like an allison or like a big 3 automatic.

It uses a steel case and uses 70-80 weight oil in it good for 3-500,000 miles depending on model.. All slushbox autos need oil changes at 50-60k.

Few people know about auto shift manuals. They will outlast an auto tranny 10-1.. We wont see these from the big 3 as a big 3 vehicle has to be made with a short lifecycle so you go buy another on a quicker basis than what heavier mfrs lifecycles are based on..

Both eaton and Roadranger/Fuller make auto shift manuals.

To get one, you must have a class 5 or bigger KW, Pete, Intl, or FL truck.

Here is a link. click


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here go play around here>Click

This is a class 5-6 autoshift good for 33000lbs.

Lots of info there if you snoop around a bit.. Theres a bunch of videos on the right. The top one or 2nd video is good.. It sounds just like a manual trans, but all the clutch work and shift work is being done electronicly. The truck has 2 pedals just like any auto truck.. This is very cool technology that I wish could be brought to the mass produced cars and trucks..

No maintance for 500,000 miles either!

Carey


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Carey,

I really appreciate your technical expertise!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

FlashG said:


> Thanks Carey,
> 
> I really appreciate your technical expertise!


No prob! I cant write very techy... lol Been a trucker too long... Glad I could show you what I wish we could have in normal everyday cars and trucks..

Yes we are being limited by the mfrs.. Like it or not, we are consumers and they know exactly how much they want us to consume and build a vehicle that is based on there profits, not our wants and needs..

It doesnt bother me, but the heavy truck makers use technolgy that is far beyond what our automakers use..

Carey


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Now that's a man with a little too much money to spend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Now that's a man with a little too much money to spend!


Let him spend away...only helps the economy!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If he s full timing, thats one comfortable ride


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sure is a sweet ride








I could handle cruising in it

Don


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> If he s full timing, thats one comfortable ride


Doesn't matter if he's fulltiming or not.... It's still a comfortable ride!









Think my wife would let me mortgage the house to buy one and use it as my daily driver?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I've daydreamed over these trucks lately and that one probably runs $100,000. Didn't see any online new, lower than $80000.

Made me lean more toward getting a semi tractor with 500,000 or less mi on it, and paying a company to shorten the wheelbase, go to single axle, and add a few more amenities inside.

Quite a few websites with people's experiences and the companies that do them. They turn tighter than a 1 ton truck, and get almost the same mpg. ( At least by the stories on the internet)

Some have said they only have $40,000 into their rigs. That's the same as a 1-ton right now.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

webeopelas said:


> I've daydreamed over these trucks lately and that one probably runs $100,000. Didn't see any online new, lower than $80000.
> 
> Made me lean more toward getting a semi tractor with 500,000 or less mi on it, and paying a company to shorten the wheelbase, go to single axle, and add a few more amenities inside.
> 
> ...


All the ones in our company get 11-12 empty, and around 10 loaded(average).. My 1 ton gets 11 loaded and 18.5 empty(average).. My 1 ton is 4x4, so if mine was 2x4 it would get 20 empty..

You can by a single cab with a bare chasis for mid 20's to about 30 for a 1 or 2 year old model. Could then add a sleeper and use it as a sitting area, and build your own bed.. If you did it all yourself you could be in one for under 40 easy..

Better yet, here is one just broke in... Click bet you could buy it for 21-22k..

Here's another that could be bought for prolly 30k.. Its a clean looking rig.. click

Carey


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that's a man with a little too much money to spend!


Let him spend away...only helps the economy!!!








[/quote]

Let him send it this way...I'll help the economy too!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Better yet, here is one just broke in... Click bet you could buy it for 21-22k..
> 
> Here's another that could be bought for prolly 30k.. Its a clean looking rig.. click
> 
> Carey


Carey - thanks for all the informative details above and for these links. I had no idea these trucks even existed and for someone looking for just a TV, the 20-25K range is actually a reachable price range. I am really surprised! I guess their use is somewhat limited overall, but I still wonder why we don't see more of them in the campgrounds. Maybe because it's overkill for 95% of the campers out there.

Anyway, really neat info - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Better yet, here is one just broke in... Click bet you could buy it for 21-22k..
> 
> Here's another that could be bought for prolly 30k.. Its a clean looking rig.. click
> 
> Carey


Carey - thanks for all the informative details above and for these links. I had no idea these trucks even existed and for someone looking for just a TV, the 20-25K range is actually a reachable price range. I am really surprised! I guess their use is somewhat limited overall, but I still wonder why we don't see more of them in the campgrounds. Maybe because it's overkill for 95% of the campers out there.

Anyway, really neat info - thanks for sharing.
[/quote]

If you keep your eye out, you can find that very same truck that started this thread for 40-50k. There are repos all over, and many auctions will have these too.

I have a friend who bought a totally loaded 2006 Chevy 4500 with a custom wood and leather interior and it had a custom bed too. The thing is beautiful and it had 22000 miles... He paid 34,000 for it.. Found it at a gmc freightliner dealer. It sold new for 91000 in 2006..

The heavy truck market has never been worse right now. If anyone wants one now is the time to buy. Anything class 4 and up is gonna be cheaper than a 1 ton pickup..

Right now you can buy a 5 year old semi with under 500k for 12-15k.. The market for heavy trucks is in the gutter. Some dealers are selling used volvo's, buy one. get one free..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a 2007 Freighliner M2 with 7000 miles. Pre emission so that ads value.. C7 cat with an allison for $69k. I bet this could be bought for 60k or less. This truck comes with 22.5 wheels and tires too.. click This has a wheelbase very close to a 1 ton truck and this baby is loaded.. It was built by Western Hauler. All Western Haulers cost 90k and up to 150k... The ad says 210 wheelbase.. Thats wrong..

This ad makes the M2 above worth $50-55k, which would be full boat retail... The tan M2 above is a class 5 truck..

This truck is a class 6 truck with 33000 gvw..

This truck sold for more than 100k when it was new.. Maybe as much as 120k..

Im tellin ya all the market is in the gutter!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LoL heres another 2006 with an 8 litre cummis with allison for $61k. It has 25000 miles.. Its loaded and has nav. Has 22.5 wheels and tires too, so its another class 6 truck. click

$61k! This is his asking price.. This very well could be bought for 55k or less..

This further backs up that the M2 that started this thread is worth less than $50k..

If anyone is looking to buy an F450 or a 4500 dodge it would be crazy not to consider buying one of these..

Yes you would have to give 2-3 years model years to get one for what a new F450 costs. I see new F450 Lariat's for around 50-55k..

These trucks will out last any big 3 built truck by a large margin.. Just dont buy one with a mercedes. The class 6 M2's all come with cummins and cats in the 2007 and down models because they were pre emmision..

The new stuff is all mecedees and few have cummins because of the emissions..

That 8 litre cummis is no slouch.. That baby will haul anything you'd like.. Sweet engines.. The Cat C7 are nice too.. Both the Cat C7 or Cummis 8.3L have a 500k service life..

Our lil 5.9 and 6.7 cummins have a 350k service life. Both chevy and ford has a 250k service life..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok gotta show another.. This baby is Cool!

2002 F650 with hauler bed.. 5.9 cummins w allison. 117k miles, and his asking price is $23k.. click

Could be bought for $20k or less.. This thing would bring out the macho in anyone! lol

Here is another that is just beautiful! 38k is asking price.. C7 Cat click  I'm in love with this one! It has a 2 speed rear axle.. One for towing, and one when empty.. Can shift between the 2 at anytime.. Makes for a trailer towin monster!

Ok I'll quit! <wink>

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you want any info on that FL-60 in Carey's first link - let me know. We are in Lubbock. I'd be happy to go look at it and take some pics for you. I know of another for sale in a town about 45mi. away. Been sitting by the highway for sale for a long time - of course that one has a giant Carriage 5'er attached to it heh.

-CC


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

My own personal experience is no cats for us. My own company had bad dealings with cat in the late 90's. We bought new gmc (volvo) tanker trucks that had nothing but problems with the cat engines (3116 engines were crap). I think they finally replaced the 3116 with the 3126 which was a bit better. But out of one year and 12 breakdowns, our trucks were at the cat dealer more then they were on the road. And these were brand new tanker trucks that were only a year old. We paid at the time $95,000 each.

They were under full warranty and free towing and blah blah blah - but we needed them on the road not at the shop. We lost a ton of money that one year. We had the cat reps on the phone constantly and told them to swap the engines out. They wouldn't - only thing they offered us was extending the warranties.

We sold off all of our cat trucks and with the recommendation of our mechanics went to interantionals. Much better trucks (cept when they changed over body designs and had all kinds of electrical problems that one year). But the internationals held up much better and were easier to fix.

Allison/ new world auto trans's all held up well.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

forceten said:


> My own personal experience is no cats for us. My own company had bad dealings with cat in the late 90's. We bought new gmc (volvo) tanker trucks that had nothing but problems with the cat engines (3116 engines were crap). I think they finally replaced the 3116 with the 3126 which was a bit better. But out of one year and 12 breakdowns, our trucks were at the cat dealer more then they were on the road. And these were brand new tanker trucks that were only a year old. We paid at the time $95,000 each.
> 
> They were under full warranty and free towing and blah blah blah - but we needed them on the road not at the shop. We lost a ton of money that one year. We had the cat reps on the phone constantly and told them to swap the engines out. They wouldn't - only thing they offered us was extending the warranties.
> 
> ...


No totally agree the 3 series cats are short stroke engines.. None of them were worth much.. Had rotten seals for the injectors too..

Im talking about trucks with the C series cats.. C7, C10, C12, etc.

My semi from my last job was used in a team enviroment but ran local. I drove a 12 hour shift and my partner ran a 12 hour shift. We put 5000 miles a week on it doing 4 trips from Florence, Co to Denver 4 times a day. We hauled cement powder one way and our company was a bagger for lowes and home depot..

When we lost our contract in 2007 we had 960k on that C12 and it had never been down except for maintance. It was an awesome engine 425hp and got 7.5 mpg..

I have a dear friend who runs a straight truck right now.. Its a 2003 Pete 335 with a C7 cat and a 10 speed.. He hauls quality hardwoods with it.. Its a flatbed with sliding tarps.. His truck is 3 axle and is plated for 56000lbs.. That lil C7 cat is happy as can be pulling 56000lbs.. It would pull a 40000lb rv truck combo very happy down the highway.. Would get 9mpg too at 40000lbs.. He gets 7-8 loaded and 10 empty.. Truck weighs 15k empty.. Its specially built with a 20k front axle.. looks super fat from the front as the tires are about 18 inches wide on his mini semi looking truck.

He has 400k on it and its never been in the shop either.. He loves his lil truck.. Drives it a few hundred miles a day on the front range of Colorado..

Dont buy any 3 series cat.. 3126. 3176, etc... Buy a C series cat if you want one.. They have turned out to be one of the best cat engines ever made.. Cat is now pulling out of the truck market because of emissions.. So these C series cats will go down in history as there best engine ever.. Now C series twin turbo cats arent too great either, but neither is the cummins ISX. The emission engines are never going to get good till we see Urea added to them..

Dont get a mercedes engine either.. Terrible troubles from those engines..

Buy a pre emission and get a 5.9, or 8.3 cummins or a C7 or C10 cat.. All these engine will out live the truck.. Those DT 466 Intl engine are great too.. Just stay away from there max force engines as they are 6.0 or 6.4 same as ford uses and arent good long term engines.. Get a 7.3 if buying an older one.

Allison makes great heavy trannis, but the Eaton new manual autoshifts are taking over the market.. The auto shift is just now being offered in the last few years so one is stuck with emission engines.. Very hard to find an autoshift with a pre emission engine in a class 4-6 truck..

They are electricly shifted manuals, with a centrifical clutch. All you do is mash the gas, and the computer does all the shifting, jaking between shifts and throttle up and down between shifts..

They are a kick to drive as they sound just like a guy shifting a manual but the truck does it instead of you.. That tech has been out in semis now over 10 years and is now making it to class 4-6 trucks.. Turns out to be the best thing yet because its straight power thru the clutch and runs cool.. Its not a slush box like an auto with a torque conveter.. Drivers love there autoshifts.. Eaton is taking over!

Carey


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh I have no doubt there are some great cat engines out there as you say. They been around forever.

We were more upset with the way cat treated us........... We bought brand new trucks and all had problems where they would stay at the dealer 30 days for an entire breakdown (something like $10k on warranty each time). We would get them back, they would go a month and then be back in the shop for a month. We are talking about 10's of thousands in repairs total for cat and a very unhappy customer without trucks.The reps just didn't care. We weren't buying fleets of a 100 trucks at a time so they gave us the attitude oh well.

They should have swapped the engines out for us but at the time wouldn't admit they had problems with that series engine.

I feel sorry for whoever bought them. We didn't want to know directly who we were unloading the lemons to - so we sold all of them to a dealer in PA (updykes) and they unloaded them from there. So at least we didn't sell directly to somebody pieces of garbage. I sort of have a clean concience


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Back to the original topic, we saw a half dozen of the class 5/6 trucks and 1 class 8 with an axle removed during our vacation.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Do they have one with three rows of seats? I need room for the kids


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Saw a super sweet 4500 GMC (Red) for sale a couple of years ago while on a road trip, was going to look it over more on the way back but it was gone. Did talk to a Member of the LDS that had an International pulling a 45' 5th wheel. He said he was finally getting tired of camping all the time and only having that big truck to drive around in. I could understand, it was the same chassis and cab setup we have on our dump trucks, not the best riding or best mileage of any tow unit and definitely big. I don't think I really want to go much bigger than what I have now, maybe a 36' unit. I have enough problems getting my 30' into a lot of campgrounds around here. I can only imagine trying to get a 40 - 45' 5er with one of those TV into our camping spot at Bible Camp. As it is, I have to jack knife my OB into the spot now and have taken out the light under the cab over twice so far. Even with all of that though, I would still love to have one of those


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

clarkely said:


> Do they have one with three rows of seats? I need room for the kids


All it takes is money... These guys can build anything you like. Click

Carey


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome replies! Wish I had a few extra bucks lying around!!

On another note, I'm expecting my shipment of Nitto Dura Grapplers before the end of the week. They'll replace the nonsense we are currently running and will hopefully give us a nice, solid ride. Needed to buy a snow tire anyway and this will kill 2 birds with one stone. More on that later once I give the new shoes some good trial runs.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I passed a Diesel Dodge with a sleepercab last friday on my way back into work. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Do they have one with three rows of seats? I need room for the kids


If you just have an OB, just get a 1 ton stretched:


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Do they have one with three rows of seats? I need room for the kids


If you just have an OB, just get a 1 ton stretched:








[/quote]

OOOOO I have been thinking of it!!!!!!!

I was actually thinking more on the lines of taking a crew cab long bed and making it into a short bed and stretching just the cab...........so i could leave the frame alone...........

It is on my wish list...........Might be a bit showy as my daily driver .................. but would be cool!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are a lot of places that will do them. I don't know how you find out which one is better than the other. Interestingly, here is one selling 2009 Excursions.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> There are a lot of places that will do them. I don't know how you find out which one is better than the other. Interestingly, here is one selling 2009 Excursions.....


Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!

On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!
> 
> On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!










Watch your back man!!! The DW's have a habit of saying no to things like that!

Don't worry, I'm sure you could also find someone to wedge a Duramax under the hood of that Suburban too. (of course you'd need to increase payload capacity a touch as well)









Then you could just tell the DW that you got an engine tuneup and got a touch more power out of it!
(Oh yeah, and put in Diesel from now on Dear......)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!
> 
> On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!










Watch your back man!!! The DW's have a habit of saying no to things like that!

Don't worry, I'm sure you could also find someone to wedge a Duramax under the hood of that Suburban too. (of course you'd need to increase payload capacity a touch as well)









Then you could just tell the DW that you got an engine tuneup and got a touch more power out of it!
(Oh yeah, and put in Diesel from now on Dear......)








[/quote]

Thought about the diesel.............but i would love a little more wheelbase as well............... payload is under rated in their specs........i have ~ 1300 lbs of TW and with WD bars "Cranked", I barely settle......... Air bags fine tune it just right...........maybe a slightly heavier front spring or front air bags......

The Wife did not Squash the 3 door Idea...............i sent he the link to that site........... I was surprised...........she replied when are we getting one???
She actually wants more Truck.............more than i do........ as it is also my daily driver, albeit only 7 miles to work each way.......


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!
> 
> On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!










Watch your back man!!! The DW's have a habit of saying no to things like that!

Don't worry, I'm sure you could also find someone to wedge a Duramax under the hood of that Suburban too. (of course you'd need to increase payload capacity a touch as well)









Then you could just tell the DW that you got an engine tuneup and got a touch more power out of it!
(Oh yeah, and put in Diesel from now on Dear......)








[/quote]
Did some one say Duramax Suburban. http://www.duramaxsuburban.com/Duramax_Suburban/Home.html . James


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!
> 
> On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!










Watch your back man!!! The DW's have a habit of saying no to things like that!

Don't worry, I'm sure you could also find someone to wedge a Duramax under the hood of that Suburban too. (of course you'd need to increase payload capacity a touch as well)









Then you could just tell the DW that you got an engine tuneup and got a touch more power out of it!
(Oh yeah, and put in Diesel from now on Dear......)








[/quote]
Did some one say Duramax Suburban. http://www.duramaxsuburban.com/Duramax_Suburban/Home.html . James
[/quote]

Now this is getting interesting!! But what about this part:

"A wire transfer is required in full before you are here picking it up"


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Okay...........I definitely need one of them all Blacked out!!
> 
> On behalf of my DW in my ear telling me No!!! Thanks!!!










Watch your back man!!! The DW's have a habit of saying no to things like that!

Don't worry, I'm sure you could also find someone to wedge a Duramax under the hood of that Suburban too. (of course you'd need to increase payload capacity a touch as well)









Then you could just tell the DW that you got an engine tuneup and got a touch more power out of it!
(Oh yeah, and put in Diesel from now on Dear......)








[/quote]
Did some one say Duramax Suburban. http://www.duramaxsuburban.com/Duramax_Suburban/Home.html . James
[/quote]

Now this is getting interesting!! But what about this part:

"A wire transfer is required in full before you are here picking it up"








[/quote]
Would you take an out of state check for $35,000? I've followed his work when the 6.6 never made it in the suburban from 02 or 03. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

GarethsDad said:


> I passed a Diesel Dodge with a sleepercab last friday on my way back into work. James


Thats an RV Hauler. We have bunches of those in our fleet. They charge around 10k to have that done to there trucks.

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I want that Duramax suburban, It looks just like mine.....maybe I can swap one in









I do like those FL's or internationals with the RV bed on them. Nice to drive from MD to FLA on a tank of fuel, wife and kids would hate it but I would love to just keep rolling....


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Nice rig... But .....










Here is my dream









Yes .. One day she shall be mine!!!!


----------

